

My First 9 Months as an Angel Investor - byosko
http://www.instigatorblog.com/my-first-9-months-as-an-angel-investor/2013/09/20/

======
benmathes
Reading legal docs does suck for angels. We launched a product on AngelList
that completely standardized the seed-round docs (debt or equity), the early
adopters liked it, but we didn't get traction and it was an awful lot of
legwork to maintain.

good initial press, but it didn't work out ( there's an entire blog post I
could write about why)

[http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/05/angellist-launches-free-
see...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/05/angellist-launches-free-seed-funding-
closings-saving-you-20k-and-months-of-hassle/)

------
toddmurphy37
Awesome post and view what it's like to be a new angel investor and paying
back the startup community. We need those who've been successful to support
other entrepreneurs even though most investments fail. Love the honesty and
matter of fairness. Hope I get there someday.

------
shaneg
Couldn't access on windows 7: High Risk Website Blocked Location:
www.instigatorblog.com Access has been blocked as the threat Mal/ObfJS-CZ has
been found on this website.

~~~
byosko
Very strange...I'm investigating with the hosting company to see what's going
on.

------
JulianMiller520
Would love to know if there are any industries/verticals you have found
yourself steering clear of and, if so, why?

~~~
byosko
The recruiting space! Mostly because I spent 3 years banging my head against a
wall in that space.

Generally, I get nervous in the consumer space, but I've made several consumer
investments.

There are a couple spaces I'd like to do something in -- education, robots,
anything kid-related (b/c I have two young boys).

------
vonical
Great article! Love the honesty Ben.

~~~
byosko
Thanks. Appreciate that. Might as well be honest (about the good and the bad)!

------
alainkinwong
Good job, Ben!

